
UK: Drones Shut Down Gatwick Airport - valgaze
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-12-21/gatwick-airport-delays-drones-troops-deployed/10645708
======
taurath
It’s crazy to me to think about the minimal cost to disrupt so much of the
economy and so many peoples lives. If you think about it a drone is
practically a homing rocket if it gets in or near an airplane. Surprised it’s
not more common.

